# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Jeu de traduction anglais-franais et inversement

## minnesota

Salut,

Je vous propose un petit jeu de traduction de phrases, une phrase par "post", d'anglais vers le franais ou du franais vers l'anglais.

La traduction doit tre la plus juste et la plus fidle possible. Bien entendu, chacun pourra reprendre une proposition, ou y apporter les prcisions qu'il ou elle juge utiles, que ce soit pour la rponse ou la phrase  traduire si elle est mal construite. 

Alors premire phrase :




> *Are you ready?*


  ::aie::

----------


## tatayo

Chri, t'es prt pour l'action ?  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## Elepole

Pret a pter des dents ?

----------


## thelvin

T'es du genre  lire pas mal ?

(Jeu dans le jeu : comment ai-je raisonn cette traduction ?)

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai hsit  proposer une phrase avec "marketing", mais a sentait le dj vu.

----------


## minnesota

En fait j'avais envie de proposer un forum anglais, pour l'apprentissage ou le perfectionnement de la langue, parce que quand on se cantonne qu'aux phrases techniques, ben a rouille.

Donc je me suis dit, on va commencer a par un petit jeu, mais forcment, on est dans la taverne. Mais o avais-je la tte ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Loceka

> Mais o avais-je la tte ?


Faut rpondre en anglais ?

IYA.

----------


## thelvin

> Mais o avais-je la tte ?


Then again, what was I thinking?

----------


## minnesota

> Faut rpondre en anglais ?


Pas spcialement. On peut aussi bien traduire de l'anglais vers le franais que du franais vers l'anglais. Par contre, les explications ou informations complmentaires exigent le franais.




> what was I thinking?


Littralement en anglais a donne "_ quoi je pensais ?_" "_ quoi pensais-je ?_"
Personnellement, j'aurais intuitivement dit "Where was my head ?", mais vraisemblablement, ta version est la plus approprie, et doit tre la traduction lgitime de l'expression idiomatique franaise. Bravo. (je vote +1)

Donc si personne d'autre n'a rien  ajouter sur cette traduction, et bien que quelqu'un se lance pour la prochaine phrase.




> J'ai hsit  proposer une phrase avec "marketing", mais a sentait le dj vu.


Surtout dans les dico  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

C'est une expression amricaine, assez souvent utilise, donc je pense que pas mal de personne vont en donner l'quivalent en franais :

"Grab your gear"

----------


## minnesota

Je ne la connais pas, mais comme tu dis que cette phrase et quivalente  une autre expression franaise, je dirais alors 

"Prenez vos cliques et vos claques"

mais sans a, j'aurais dit 

"Prenez de l'avance"

----------


## shadowmoon

> "Prenez vos cliques et vos claques"


C'est dans l'ide, mais pas tout  fait ca et il en manque un morceau

----------


## minnesota

Donc je dirais, "Prenez vos affaires" 
et il doit y avoir un "vous tes vir..." qui est sous-entendu quelque part, ou pass sous silence.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Donc je dirais, "Prenez vos affaires"


Oui, mais




> vous tes vir...[/COLOR]" qui est sous-entendu quelque part, ou pass sous silence.


non

Le sous entendu est tout simplement : "on part" (en voyage, en mission, sur le terrain...)

----------


## minnesota

Et si on dit 




> "Take your gear"


est-ce qu'on conserve le sens de l'expression, ou bien sous cette forme elle n'est plus.

----------


## shadowmoon

Je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais entendu, ni lu "take your gear".

----------


## souviron34

> En fait j'avais envie de proposer un forum anglais, pour l'apprentissage ou le perfectionnement de la langue, parce que quand on se cantonne qu'aux phrases techniques, ben a rouille.


il y a aussi (comme en franais) les subtilits :

voir ce petit post

 ::D:

----------


## minnesota

Trs intressant, merci. En plus, c'tait bien parti avant de dgnrer dans le qu'est-ce quon mange. 
Maintenant que tu parles de subtilit, j'imagine que tu fais allusion aux "phrasal verbs", aux expressions idiomatiques,  la richesse et pluralit de nombreux verbes (get et consoeurs), d'ailleurs j'en viens  me demander si ce nest pas la mme chose tout a ? Enfin, en ce qui me concerne, je ne trouve pas l'anglais particulirement facile, mme si c'est facilement abordable, d'o le sujet. Je pense qu'il y a moyen d'apprendre ou de se remmorer plein de choses, parce que des trucs comme a :




> je rajouterais encore un petit mot :
> 
> pourquoi en anglais les animaux morts n'ont pas le mme nom que les animaux vivants ??  (il y a une raison je la connais, mais je vous pose la question)...
> 
> Exemples :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


c'est vraiment des perles, encore merci.  :;): 

En tout cas, a prouve bien que ce genre de dmarche n'est pas inutile ou sans intrt, encore plus pour des dveloppeurs. Donc avis aux amateurs... si vous avez d'autres ides plus consensuelles ou fdratrices...

----------


## souviron34

> Donc avis aux amateurs... si vous avez d'autres ides plus consensuelles ou fdratrices...


 ::D: 

I missed itI missed him

 :8-):

----------


## tumoo

Toute langue est complique  apprendre, je pense quand mme que le franais est plus dur  apprendre/comprendre que l'anglais.
Enfin j'ai l'impression.

----------


## tumoo

> I missed itI missed him


Je l'ai manqu (arriver trop tard par exemple)
Il me manque 

j'ai bon ?

----------


## souviron34

> j'ai bon ?


yes  :;): 

break a legI introduced him to my MP

----------


## minnesota

> Toute langue est complique  apprendre, je pense quand mme que le franais est plus dur  apprendre/comprendre que l'anglais.
> Enfin j'ai l'impression.


Si je prends l'exemple d'un interprte, je pense, mais je peux trs bien me tromper, qu'il lui est plus commode de traduire le franais, o la progression de la diction dbouche gnralement sur sur le sens, que l'anglais, o il faut pratiquement attendre la fin de la phrase pour en saisir le contenu avec justesses, et encore.





> Je l'ai manqu (arriver trop tard par exemple)
> Il me manque


pareil, j'airais dit :


je l'ai rat
il m'a manqu

mais comment dire alors pour un chien, "*il m'a manqu*" , "*il me manque*" ?

----------


## souviron34

> Si je prends l'exemple d'un interprte, je pense, mais je peux trs bien me tromper, qu'il lui est plus commode de traduire le franais, o la progression de la diction dbouche gnralement sur sur le sens, que l'anglais, o il faut pratiquement attendre la fin de la phrase pour en saisir le contenu avec justesses, et encore.


Non, c'est faux en gnral.. La plupart des interprtes traduisent *vers* leur langue maternelle..

L'interprte de la Reine ou d'Obama sont anglais ou amricains de mre (_plus souvent que de pre, car il est usuel (c'est bien pour a qu'on dit "langue maternelle") que le langage est plus appris ct mre que pre (sauf videmment pour les mres qui abandonnent leur enfant )_)

La raison est que les automatismes / grammaire sont forcment plus profondment ancrs...






> je l'ai rat


pas vident... L tu utilises une expression familire, alors que en anglais, c'est de la langue "normale", littraire, mais qui peut aussi s'utiliser familrement... 





> mais comment dire alors pour un chien, "*il m'a manqu*" , "*il me manque*" ?


dj dans quel sens sous-entends tu "il m"a manqu" ??

En franais il y a ambiguit...

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, c'est faux.. La plupart des interprtes traduisent *vers* leur langue maternelle..
> 
> L'interprte de la Reine ou d'Obama sont anglais ou amricains de mre (_plus souvent que de pre, car il est usuel (c'est bien pour a qu'on dit "langue maternelle") que le langage est plus appris ct mre que pre (sauf videmment pour les mres qui abandonnent leur enfant )_)


Je plussoie. Connaissant le contexte, il nous est plus facile de comprendre quelque chose en anglais pour donner un quivalent franais (avec les subtilits qui vont), que l'inverse.

----------


## tumoo

voil un exemple qui montre que l'anglais est plus "logique" en certains points que le franais

il me manque = I miss him
Je lui manque = he miss me

Si on rflchit  a, l'anglais parait logique

----------


## minnesota

> Non, c'est faux en gnral.. La plupart des interprtes traduisent *vers* leur langue maternelle..
> 
> L'interprte de la Reine ou d'Obama sont anglais ou amricains de mre (_plus souvent que de pre, car il est usuel (c'est bien pour a qu'on dit "langue maternelle") que le langage est plus appris ct mre que pre (sauf videmment pour les mres qui abandonnent leur enfant )_)


 ::mouarf:: 

Enfin, si tu fais bien attention, j'ai pas dit qu'un interprte traduisait de l'anglais vers le franais ou vice-versa, mais depuis l'anglais ou le franais, j'ai pas prcis de langue cible.






> je l'ai rat
> 
> 
> pas vident... L tu utilises une expression familire, alors que en anglais, c'est de la langue "normale", littraire, mais qui peut aussi s'utiliser familrement...


Trs bien, "je l'ai manqu" alors.




> mais comment dire alors pour un chien, "il m'a manqu" , "il me manque" ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> dj dans quel sens sous-entends tu "il m"a manqu" ??
> 
> En franais il y a ambiguit...


Dans le sens que sa prsence me manque, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu utilises le pass dans "I missed him" pour dire "il me manque" au lieu de "I miss him".

----------


## tumoo

> yes 
> 
> break a legI introduced him to my MP


se casser une jambe ? (pourrait bien avoir un autre sens l, a me parait trop simple)Je l'ai prsent  mon ... MP?

----------


## minnesota

Mother Pope  ::mouarf:: 

Le premier est bizarre :  a m'a tout l'air d'tre un impratif, un ordre genre : 

Casse une jambe

----------


## souviron34

> Dans le sens que sa prsence me manque, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu utilises le pass dans "I missed him" pour dire "il me manque" au lieu de "I miss him".


parce que ce n'est pas "il me manque" mais "il m'a manqu"..  ::P: 

L'exemple tait juste pour dire qu'avec juste le "it" ou "him" qui diffre, a construction diffre en franais alors qu'elle est la mme en anglais..

Maintenant, pour ton chien, avec ce que tu veux y mettre, il faut dj savoir si c'est un mle ou une femelle... En anglais un animal (mais aussi un avion, un bateau, une voiture) a un sexe.. (trs souvent fminin pour les objets comme bateau ou avion).. Pour un animal c'est en gnral son genre qui est utilis..

On dirait donc :

"il m'a manqu" : I missed him
"il me manque" : I miss him

si c'est un mle, ou bien 

"il m'a manqu" : I missed her
"il me manque" : I miss her

si c'est une femelle








> se casser une jambe ? (pourrait bien avoir un autre sens l, a me parait trop simple)Je l'ai prsent  mon ... MP?





> Le premier est bizarre :  a m'a tout l'air d'tre un impratif, un ordre genre : 
> 
> Casse une jambe


Non, "break a leg" est une expression qui veut dire "m.rde" ou "bonne chance" ( quelqu'un avant un examen par exemple)

MP = Member of Parliament = dput

----------


## souviron34

oh !! Tu as vu cet avion ? Comme il est beauAh ce bateau !! il est fait pour la vitesse..

----------


## minnesota

Eh ben tu vois, je ne savais pas. On m'a toujours appris, ou peut tre c'est ce que j'ai retenu, que "him" et "her" taient rservs aux personnes et "it" aux objets et aux animaux.





> oh !! Tu as vu cet avion ? Comme il est beauAh ce bateau !! il est fait pour la vitesse..


Oh!! Saw you (are you seeing ?) this aroplane? it's so good-looking.
This boat !! It's making for (the ?) speed.

----------


## tumoo

jaurais dit
oh! did you see this airplane ? what a beauty

this boat ! he is indended for speeding

----------


## ManusDei

> oh !! Tu as vu cet avion ? Comme il est beauAh ce bateau !! il est fait pour la vitesse..


Oh !! Did you see that plane ? It's nice (He looks good peut-tre ?)
That ship !! She was made for speed..

----------


## Loceka

> Oh!! Saw you (are you seeing ?) this aroplane? it's so good-looking.
> This boat !! It's making for (the ?) speed.


C'est du google trad hein ? Rassure-moi  ::calim2::

----------


## minnesota

Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire a ? C'est trop bien construit ou c'est une catastrophe, enfin, si tu fais rfrence  Google c'est que c'est une catastrophe  ::(:

----------


## Loceka

Ben dj les mots accentus sont extrmement rare en anglais. Y'a "pt" ainsi que quelques autres, tous (en tout cas tous ceux que je connais) tant des mots franais utiliss dans le mme sens qu'en franais.

Pour le reste, j'espre trouver mieux sur une copie du bac moyenne (mais j'ai peut-tre trop d'espoir).

----------


## minnesota

Ah ben a  ::?: 
Pour le , c'est un rflexe du franais, comme quand tu cris "aroglisseur", des fois a se faufile dans les phrases, tout comme les mots qui se terminent par ic , ique.

N'oublie pas de donner ta version  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Loceka

Et pour le reste ?

"Saw you" : forme interrogative -> auxiliaire + verbe : Did you see
"are you seeing" : forme interrogative -> auxiliaire + verbe et pas de forme progressive : Do you see
"good-looking" : adjectif exclusivement rserv aux personnes
"It's making for speed" : forme progressive "il essaye d'aller le plus vite possible" / "il prend de la vitesse"

Sinon, j'aurais plutt crit :
Look at this plane ! It's so beautiful !
What a boat ! It's made for speed !

----------


## shadowmoon

> [*]oh !! Tu as vu cet avion ? Comme il est beau


Oh !! Have you seen this plane ? What a beauty 




> [*]Ah ce bateau !! il est fait pour la vitesse..


What a boat !! it is made for speed

----------


## souviron34

> Oh!! Saw you (are you seeing ?) this aroplane? it's so good-looking.
> This boat !! It's making for (the ?) speed.


l, je crois que tu bats quelques records de franglais  ::aie:: 

(_au fait, si c'est pour a que tu as dmarr le thread, tu ferais mieux de lire un bouquin en anglais ou de lire le site de CNN ou du Washington Post, parce que tu en apprendras beaucoup plus que ici.._)

"saw you" ne veut rien dire .. Et "are you seeing" non plus..

si on utilisait "its making" ce sera "sa fabrication". Maintenant si on utilise "it's", l a veut plus rien dire..

"good-looking" est pour une personne






> jaurais dit
> oh! did you see this airplane ? what a beauty
> 
> this boat ! he is indended for speeding


1) a pourrait marcher  :;):    en gnral on dirait "she is a beauty"

2) non, puisque un bateau est fminin, donc pas "he", mais "she"... Et d'autre part c'est "intended" (avec un 't' comme intention)






> Oh !! Did you see that plane ? It's nice (He looks good peut-tre ?)
> That ship !! She was made for speed..


1) plane est fminin  :;): 
 2) est (presque) correct..  Mais ce serait "She is made".... Et "That ship" serait plutt employ seul, dans le sens "This ship is owned by Tapie.. What ? That ship ?" dans le sens de "celui-l"...  Dans ce cas-ci, on dirait soit "Wouaouh.. Look at this boat.. She was made for speed", soit "What a boat ! she.."

----------


## tumoo

> 2) non, puisque un bateau est fminin, donc pas "he", mais "she"... Et d'autre part c'est "intended" (avec un 't' comme intention)


:o je ne savais mme pas que les objets avaient un genre en anglais, je me suis pas relu, j'aurais mis _it_ sinon
et la mme je voulais mettre _intended_

----------


## Loceka

> (presque) correct..  Mais ce serait "She is made"


Je crois par contre que le "she" pour les bateaux, la mer, etc. n'est rellement utilis qu'en Angleterre (Royaume Uni), et encore plus tellement. Aux Etats Unis je ne crois pas qu'ils utilisent encore ce genre de forme, si ?

----------


## souviron34

autre petit exercice (qui nous arrive souvent dans le boulot) :


Pourriez-vous me dire si vous seriez libre jeudi ?
Si j'avais eu ce livre plus tt, j'aurais fini le travail maintenant
Si j'tais vous, je ne ferai pas cela

----------


## shadowmoon

De facon gnrale, Les objets n'ont pas de genre en anglais. 
On utilise le "he" et le "she" pour les personnes et les animaux, pour le reste c'est "it". 

Sauf si les objets (avion, bateau, train ...) ont reu, de la part de leur crateur (ou propritaire), un surnom masculin ou fminin : dans ce cas, il est d'usage de faire l'accord.

----------


## souviron34

> Je crois par contre que le "she" pour les bateaux, la mer, etc. n'est rellement utilis qu'en Angleterre (Royaume Uni), et encore plus tellement. Aux Etats Unis je ne crois pas qu'ils utilisent encore ce genre de forme, si ?


si si... (mme si la plupart ne savent pas que a vient de "Her Majesty")

Va voir sur les sites d'aviateurs...

----------


## souviron34

> Sauf si les objets (avion, bateau, train ...) ont reu, de la part de leur crateur (ou propritaire), un surnom masculin ou fminin : dans ce cas, il est d'usage de faire l'accord.


nenni (voir plus haut)

En fait c'est historique, et d  la Couronne d'Angleterre..


PS: mais par exemple, pour les voitures, et en particulier les vieilles voitures (de collection "classic cars"), c'est entirement fminin.. Je pense driv de "automobile"

----------


## shadowmoon

> [*]Pourriez-vous me dire si vous seriez libre jeudi ?


Could You tell if you will be avaible on Thursday ?




> [*]Si j'avais eu ce livre plus tt, j'aurais fini le travail maintenant


If I had this book sonner, I would have finished the work by now.





> [*]Si j'tais vous, je ne ferai pas cela


If I were You, I will not do this. 

Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le bon temps pour le verbe soulign.

----------


## minnesota

> l, je crois que tu bats quelques records de franglais


 ::mouarf:: 




> (_au fait, si c'est pour a que tu as dmarr le thread, tu ferais mieux de lire un bouquin en anglais ou de lire le site de CNN ou du Washington Post, parce que tu en apprendras beaucoup plus que ici.._)
> 
> "saw you" ne veut rien dire .. Et "are you seeing" non plus..
> 
> si on utilisait "its making" ce sera "sa fabrication". Maintenant si on utilise "it's", l a veut plus rien dire..
> 
> "good-looking" est pour une personne



Enfin, c'est bien, parce que a permet de savoir quelles fautes ne pas faire.  ::aie::  Car il me semble qu'il y a des fautes qui sont plus naturelles ou communes que d'autres, c'est peut-tre l l'un des intrts du thread.




> Et pour le reste ?
> 
> "Saw you" : forme interrogative -> auxiliaire + verbe : Did you see
> "are you seeing" : forme interrogative -> auxiliaire + verbe et pas de forme progressive : Do you see
> "good-looking" : adjectif exclusivement rserv aux personnes
> "It's making for speed" : forme progressive "il essaye d'aller le plus vite possible" / "il prend de la vitesse"
> 
> Sinon, j'aurais plutt crit :
> Look at this plane ! It's so beautiful !
> What a boat ! It's made for speed !


Pareil, pour moi "beautiful" c'est rserv aux filles, ni aux hommes et  priorit ni aux objets, mais ... j'en sais pas plus. Pour "saw you", enfin les interrogations en gnral, je passe assez souvent  ct des did, do, does... , mais la traduction n'a rien de naturel chez moi, car si je me lche, tout est au prsent continu, et jongler entre les temps composs, l'imparfait, le pass simple, pas facile.

----------


## shadowmoon

> nenni (voir plus haut)
> En fait c'est historique, et d  la Couronne d'Angleterre..


Tu est sur de toi ? Car j'ai appris cette "rgle" de ma famille daccueil quand j'ai pass un an et demi sur Londres.

----------


## tumoo

*Pourriez-vous me dire si vous seriez libre jeudi ?*
Could you say me if you'd be free on Thursday*Si j'avais eu ce livre plus tt, j'aurais fini le travail maintenant*
if I had had this book early, I would have finished my work now
(end if  ::mouarf:: )*Si j'tais vous, je ne ferai pas cela*
If I was you, I'll not do that

----------


## toopac

> Tu est sur de toi ? Car j'ai appris cette "rgle" de ma famille daccueil quand j'ai pass un an et demi sur Londres.


J'tais pas non plus convaincu, mais c'est pas impossible :



> She is also used instead of it for things to which feminine gender is conventionally attributed: a ship or boat (especially in colloquial and dialect use), often said of a carriage, a cannon or gun, a tool or utensil of any kind, and occasionally of other things.





> Traditionally ships, even ships named after men such as USS Barry, countries, and oceans have been referred to using the feminine pronouns. The origins of this practice are not certain, and it is currently in decline (though still more common for ships, particularly in nautical usage, than for countries). In modern English, calling objects "she" is an optional figure of speech, and is advised against by most journalistic style guides such as the Chicago Manual of Style.[2]


maintenant je sais pas si c'est (encore) beaucoup utilis, et si c'est global ou juste Anglais (UK)

----------


## souviron34

> Tu est sur de toi ? Car j'ai appris cette "rgle" de ma famille daccueil quand j'ai pass un an et demi sur Londres.


Ships to lose their feminity (CNN)

Is it a good practice to refer to countries ships etc using the feminine form ?

Gender-specific pronoun

----------


## shadowmoon

Ok pour les "countries ship", qui dsigne les bateaux de la marine nationale et pour les avions. 

Mais qu'en est-il du reste ? j'ai l'impression que rien n'est vraiment ni clairement dfini non ?

----------


## souviron34

> Could You tell if you will be avaible on Thursday ?


Presque.. 

J'avais mis (ce qu'on dit normalement) "seriez"







> If I had this book sonner, I would have finished the work by now.


Presque... 

"if I had had"








> If I were You, I will not do this. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le bon temps pour le verbe soulign.


tu as raison de douter  :;): 

"I would"






> [LIST][*]*Pourriez-vous me dire si vous seriez libre jeudi ?*
> Could you say me if you'd be free on Thursday


A la limite tu pourrais dire "could you tell me", mais certainement pas "say", qui dans ce cas signiferait plutt "articuler"... Mais "would" est plus poli et plus prs de la ralit (peut-tre que l'interlocuteur ne le sait pas, alors qu'en disant "could" on prsuppose qu'il le sait et que peut-tre il ne veut pas le dire)


De plus, le "''d" remplace........ "would", et il faut l'crire ( moins que tu n'crives un bouquin du style San Antonio)





> [LIST][*]*Si j'avais eu ce livre plus tt, j'aurais fini le travail maintenant*
> if I had had this book early, I would have finished my work now
> (end if )


"earlier" (early n'est pas un comparatif). Mais "sooner" serait mieux (car indique plus tt dans la dure, alors que "earlier" pourrait (!) tre pris pour plus tt dans la journe). En fait ici c'est  peu prs quivalent, mais on utiliserait plutt "sooner"

"by now"

le "by" indique la dure entre le moment o on aurait eu le livre et maintenant..





> *Si j'tais vous, je ne ferai pas cela*
> If I was you, I'll not do that


Eh non.. Ici c'est le conditionnel...

----------


## toopac

> Ships to lose their feminity (CNN)
> 
> Is it a good practice to refer to countries ships etc using the feminine form ?
> 
> Gender-specific pronoun


Donc si ce n'est pas totalement dsuet, l'utilisation de 'She' et en fort dclin.
Ce n'est donc pas faux d'utiliser 'it', c'est apparemment ce qui est dsormais conseill.



> Ships are to lose their sex, to the consternation of sailors and historians alike.
> 
> The world shipping industry's newspaper, Lloyd's List, has decided that from now on ships will lose their femininity and will be referred to as "it," not "she."





> Using she for ships is still fairly common, and will not stand out as odd in most contexts; but it is becoming less common, and is discouraged by most authorities (both stylistic and maritime).
> 
> Using she for countries is now quite archaic. It can certainly still be used, but only if you want to very explicitly conjure up a personification of the country

----------


## souviron34

> Ok pour les "countries ship", qui dsigne les bateaux de la marine nationale et pour les avions. 
> 
> Mais qu'en est-il du reste ? j'ai l'impression que rien n'est vraiment ni clairement dfini non ?


comme le disait le premier texte que j'ai cit (_et ce que j'ai rpt dans plusieurs discussions_) le bon anglais est aussi difficile que le bon franais, pour les mmes raisons : c'est une trs vieille langue, avec des mots qui viennent d'un peu partout, et des rgles et/ou exceptions qui peuvent dater du moyen-ge et mme avant...

Alors "l'anglais parl" est relativement facile, d'autant plus que les anglophones (et les Anglais),  cause de l'immensit de l'Empire, sont habitus  tout un tas d'accents, et sont beaucoup moins regardants que les Franais...

Mais l'anglais correct est aussi difficile que le franais correct..


(la meilleure preuve en est cet article de Wiki sur les pronoms)

----------


## souviron34

> Donc si ce n'est pas totalement dsuet, l'utilisation de 'She' et en fort dclin.
> Ce n'est donc pas faux d'utiliser 'it', c'est apparemment ce qui est dsormais conseill.


sans doute..

Cependant vu que l'crasante majorit des gens qui vont en parler, et des livres (y compris les romans de gares ou d'aroport style Tom Clancy) l'utilise, il est bon de le savoir  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

"j'ai un rendez-vous d'affaires  14h"
"j'ai un rendez-vous galant  16h"
"je vous donne carte blanche"

----------


## minnesota

Ben moi je dis que c'est parti pour tre un bon thread a. Merci tout plein. 

Sinon pour la premire phrase:

I have a business appointment at 2 pm.

la deuxime 

I have a friend (???) appointment at 2 o'clock.

La troisime ne me disant rien dans l'immdiat.

----------


## guidav

> Ben moi je dis que c'est parti pour tre un bon thread a. Merci tout plein. 
> 
> Sinon pour la premire phrase:
> 
> I have a business appointment at 2 pm.
> 
> la deuxime 
> 
> I have a friend (???) appointment at 2 o'clock.
> ...


I have sex at 4 pm ?
plus srieusement, I have a date at 4 pm
ou, selon le sens, I'm having a date at 4 pm

I trust you on this one.

----------


## souviron34

> I have a business appointment at 2 pm.


 ::ccool:: 




> I have a friend (???) appointment at 2 o'clock.


non plus...






> plus srieusement, I have a date at 4 pm
> ou, selon le sens, I'm having a date at 4 pm


1) ok, en langage parl / familier
2) certainement pas : dans un cas comme a "I am having" voudrait dire "je suis en train de.."  ::P:  






> La troisime ne me disant rien dans l'immdiat.





> I trust you on this one.


Mme chose : ok en langage familier (y compris de bureau). En gnral une manire de dire soit  quelqu'un de trs proche, soit au contraire  quelqu'un de trs loign, mais quand mme en langage familier.



Donc, pour le 2), on peut dire :

I have a date at 4pmI have a rendez-vous at 4pm (_plus classe. Avec des gens parlant bien/bon milieu (avocats, journalistes, direction)_)

(_donc, attention !! cette expression fait partie des "faux-amis" : sens diffrent entre franais et anglais : ne vous avisez pas d'utiliser rendez-vous pour un rdv de boulot, ou avec des copains, ou une entrevue... Forte connotation_)


Pour le 3 :

I trust you on this oneYou can (ou might) do as you wantYou have carte blanche (_plus classe, avec des gens parlant bien/bon milieu (avocats, journalistes, direction)_)

----------


## souviron34

What's your take on this one ?
Would you like your eggs sunny side-up or overeasy ?

----------


## tumoo

> Donc, pour le 2), on peut dire :
> 
> I have a rendez-vous at 4pm (_plus classe. Avec des gens parlant bien/bon milieu (avocats, journalistes, direction)_)
> 
> Pour le 3 :
> 
> You have carte blanche (_plus classe, avec des gens parlant bien/bon milieu (avocats, journalistes, direction)_)


Est ce qu'il faut prendre l'accent franais pour le dire ?  ::aie:: 




> What's your take on this one ?
> Would you like your eggs sunny side-up or overeasy ?


Plus difficile l, bon courage minnesota ^^
Quel est ton avis sur celui-ci ?
don't know  ::roll::

----------


## jbrasselet

> [*]What's your take on this one ?


Quel est votre avis sur celui-ci ?




> [*]Would you like your eggs sunny side-up or overeasy ?


Dsirez vous votre oeuf au plat ou brouill ?

----------


## ManusDei

> 1) plane est fminin 
>  2) est (presque) correct..  Mais ce serait "She is made".... Et "That ship" serait plutt employ seul, dans le sens "This ship is owned by Tapie.. What ? That ship ?" dans le sens de "celui-l"...  Dans ce cas-ci, on dirait soit "Wouaouh.. Look at this boat.. She was made for speed", soit "What a boat ! she.."


Arf, pour l'avion je savais pas. Pour le bateau, je pensais que la phrase ciblait un bateau particulier (ce bateau, l, celui qui est devant nous).




> What's your take on this one ?
> Would you like your eggs sunny side-up or overeasy ?


Tu en penses quoi ?Tu veux ton oeuf au plat ou .... ?
Brouill c'est scrambled, au moins au US, overeasy, a serait coulant, mollet ?

Un que j'ai dcouvert il y a pas longtemps :
Je l'ai dj fait une ou deux fois.

----------


## guidav

> 2) certainement pas : dans un cas comme a "I am having" voudrait dire "je suis en train de.."


Mea culpa, je voulais dire "I'll be having a date", qui passerait trs bien dans certains contextes.

----------


## guidav

> Je l'ai dj fait une ou deux fois.


J'ajouterais aussi : "Je l'ai dj fait deux ou trois fois".

----------


## jbrasselet

> Un que j'ai dcouvert il y a pas longtemps :
> Je l'ai dj fait une ou deux fois.


J'aurais dit
I've done it once or twice 
mais je suppose qu'il y a un pige  ::mrgreen:: 

On pourrait peut tre dire 
I've done it a couple of times

----------


## ManusDei

> J'aurais dit
> I've done it once or twice 
> mais je suppose qu'il y a un pige


Ouaip, y a un pige, c'est pas a  ::mrgreen::  (mais presque)




> On pourrait peut tre dire 
> I've done it a couple of times


Ah non, je veux l'expression toute faite qui prouvera ta matrise obscure de l'anglais :p

----------


## tumoo

Quand j'avais 10 ans, on m'a donn un lapin

----------


## jbrasselet

> Quand j'avais 10 ans, on m'a donn un lapin


When i was 10, i was given a rabbit
en esprant que la concordance est bonne, c'est ma hantise  ::mouarf::

----------


## jbrasselet

> Ouaip, y a un pige, c'est pas a  (mais presque)
> 
> Ah non, je veux l'expression toute faite qui prouvera ta matrise obscure de l'anglais :p


J'avoue que l je sche. *Once in awhile* ne convient pas non plus puisque c'est de temps en temps si mes souvenirs sont bons.

----------


## tumoo

> When i was 10, i was given a rabbit
> en esprant que la concordance est bonne, c'est ma hantise


bien jou, je pense que pas mal de gens on du mal avec la forme passive, pas toi en tout cas  ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

> Est ce qu'il faut prendre l'accent franais pour le dire ?


Encore plus classe  ::D: 






> Quel est ton avis sur celui-ci ?





> Quel est votre avis sur celui-ci ?


Oui, les 2 sont bons...

a peut tre aussi (suivant le contexte / le style) "Quelle est ton opinion ?", ou "Q'est-ce que tu en penses ?" , "Comment vois-tu la chose ?" ... et toute expression synonyme..





> Dsirez vous votre oeuf au plat ou brouill ?


Non, brouill c'est "scrambled"..

"overeasy" c'est "retourn" (un oeuf au plat qu'on retourne 30 secondes pour que le jaune soit un peu cuit)





> Je l'ai dj fait une ou deux fois


a peut tre

I did it once or twice
I did it one or two times






> J'ajouterais aussi : "Je l'ai dj fait deux ou trois fois".


a peut tre

I did it twice or thrice
I did it two or three times





> J'avoue que l je sche. *Once in awhile* ne convient pas non plus puisque c'est de temps en temps si mes souvenirs sont bons.


attention "awhile" et "a while" ne veulent pas dire la mme chose..

"awhile" signifie "durant", "pendant quelque temps".. 

"We were walking and you were bad tempered awhile"  (_pendant toute la promenade_)
"We were walking and you were bad tempered for a while" (_pendant un moment durant notre promenade_)

----------


## tumoo

> Non, brouill c'est "scrambled"..
> 
> "overeasy" c'est "retourn" (un oeuf au plat qu'on retourne 30 secondes pour que le jaune soit un peu cuit)


ils sont fous ces anglais  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

> ils sont fous ces anglais


pas si fous que a ..

"sunny side-up" : "le ct soleil au dessus"..

Quand on voit un oeuf au plat, a peut tre vu comme un soleil, le jaune au milieu  :;):

----------


## Loceka

Je crois qu'il parlait de leurs abrations culinaires  :;):

----------


## guidav

> I did it twice or thrice
> I did it two or three times


Quand j'tais au collge, il y a... longtemps, ma prof disait que la deuxime c'tait bon pour de la littrature classique, d'o le pige avec "once or twice".

J'ai du mal  trouver l'tymologie de "overeasy".

Et sinon
"Qui se ressemble, s'assemble"

----------


## tumoo

mouais pas faux 


Quand les poules auront des dents.Let bygones be bygones.

----------


## tumoo

> Je crois qu'il parlait de leurs abrations culinaires


 ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

> a peut tre
> 
> I did it once or twice
> I did it one or two times


Ca c'est la traduction litrale (pas fausse). 
Mais pour l'expression, la version anglaise est "I did it once or thrice" (une fois ou trois).




> Quand les poules auront des dents.Let bygones be bygones.


"When pigs fly" (elle est dans un pisode des Simpson)
La deux : "oublie, laisse tomber", ou quelque chose dans le genre

----------


## jbrasselet

> [*]Quand les poules auront des dents.


Je ne m'en souviens plus mais c'est pas un truc avec des vaches ?

----------


## tumoo

> Je ne m'en souviens plus mais c'est pas un truc avec des vaches ?


Pas loin




> "When pigs fly" (elle est dans un pisode des Simpson)
> La deux : "oublie, laisse tomber", ou quelque chose dans le genre


oui
Pas loin, mme si ce n'a pas le mme sens

----------


## souviron34

> Ca c'est la traduction litrale (pas fausse). 
> Mais pour l'expression, la version anglaise est "I did it once or thrice" (une fois ou trois).


Ah ? je ne connaissais pas..  Ce doit tre du "british" pur, alors, parce que je ne l'ai jamais ni entendu ni vu crit que ce soit Canada, US, Asutralie, Inde, ..




Maintenant, en ce qui concerne les expressions, c'est assez inutile de chercher, il faut les savoir et les retenir (et c'est pareil dans toutes les langues) quand on en a besoin..

Le "bygones" est effectivement une des plus obscures pour nous...



Mais pour revenir au dbut du thread, on voit bien que ce n'est pas si facile que a, et que la "logique" de la langue anglaise n'en est pas une ... Et que cela peut tre plus long qu'en franais..

Chaque langue a ses spcificits, ses exceptions, ses difficults..

Attendre "la fin de la phrase" est "moins pire" en anglais qu'en allemand (_o mme pour savoir  quel temps est un verbe il faut attendre la fin_), mais cela vient justement qu'une partie de la langue anglaise vient du germanique..

De mme pour la construction des mots composs ("_a red tin roof house_"), calque sur la construction germanique..


Le franais a un vocabulaire trs diversifi et prcis sur les sentiments, ce qui n'empche que quelques mots anglais sont difficiles  traduire simplement ("feeling" par exemple)..

L'anglais a, grce  sa construction possible de mots composs, une variit et prcision quasi infinie et concise de dcrire un objet complexe..

Mais la premire nouvelle des Histoires Extraordinaires d'Edgar Poe (l"Le jardin") est non seulement aussi longue en franais qu'en anglais, mais aussi peu vidente  lire (une phrase qui fait 24 pages ...)...


Bref, il est simplement bon d'intgrer le fait que crire un bon anglais est aussi difficile qu'crire un bon franais, et que lorsque on a besoin de faire une traduction (_et dans nos mtiers a ne manque pas, entre docs, specs, et pages de site_) il est bon de faire appel  un spcialiste (traducteur) et de ne pas tenter de le faire soi-mme, sauf  vouloir faire du "petit ngre", suivant l'expression consacre... (_ce qu'on voit malheureusement beaucoup trop souvent, y compris sur des sites qui ne devraient pas_)

C'est comme ce que je dfend pour les IHM, prendre un graphiste  la fin pour les rendre "jolies"..

----------


## souviron34

> Pas loin


The day when the cows will fly





> Pas loin, mme si ce n'a pas le mme sens



La traduction exacte m'chappe (et elle dpend du contexte), mais le sens est "laisser faire le temps" , "rien ne change", "nous n'y pouvons rien", .. et donc "laisse tomber" est ok suivant le contexte..



En fait, d'ailleurs, c'est une des erreurs les plus rpandues, (j_e ne le dis pas pour toi, tumoo, c'est juste l'opportunit_) de croire qu'un mot se traduit facilement...

Il y a d'une part les synonymes, qui sont utliss suivant les styles et/ou les contextes, et justment les contextes, qui peuvent faire changer la signification du mme mot...

Ce qui est trs souvent oubli quand on file un papier en disant "ben, traduis-le"..

----------


## tumoo

> The day when the cows will fly


Pas loin mais pas le bon animal ^^
(ManusDei l'a dit)




> La traduction exacte m'chappe (et elle dpend du contexte), mais le sens est "laisser faire le temps" , "rien ne change", "nous n'y pouvons rien", .. et donc "laisse tomber" est ok suivant le contexte..


Je ne sais pas, j'avoue que j'ai vu cette expression sur internet, elle me paraissait intressante. La traduction que j'ai est _Oublions le pass._
Aprs je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment a ou pas, d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, c'est pour que deux personnes oublient un diffrent par exemple.

----------


## souviron34

> Aprs je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment a ou pas, d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, c'est pour que deux personnes oublient un diffrent par exemple.


Oui, mais le sens gnral est vraiment ce que j'ai mentionn..

(d'alleurs, c'est diffrend avec un "d"  :;): )


Donc bien videmment a peut tre lors d'un diffrend entre 2 personnes, mais a peut tre aussi plus gnral :

par exemple quand je tente de convaincre sur ces forums que la prennit des applications (et  l'inverse la sur-consommation et la course en avant dans les softs) est essentielle, on peut me dire "let bygones be bygones"

a peut tre sur le dbat (qu'il y avait eu dans la Taverne) sur la nature humaine.. 

C'est effectivement quand quelqu'un est "remont", mais pas focrment contre quelqu'un en particulier, et pas forcment sur un diffrend prcis mais un ensemble, une tendance, une pense, ...

----------


## ManusDei

> Attendre "la fin de la phrase" est "moins pire" en anglais qu'en allemand (_o mme pour savoir  quel temps est un verbe il faut attendre la fin_), mais cela vient justement qu'une partie de la langue anglaise vient du germanique..


Le verbe est  la fin dans les subordonnes, pas dans les phrases simples (sujet verbe complment). Et nous franais utilisont beaucoup de subordonnes dans nos phrases, bien plus que les allemands.

----------


## souviron34

> Le verbe est  la fin dans les subordonnes, pas dans les phrases simples (sujet verbe complment). Et nous franais utilisont beaucoup de subordonnes dans nos phrases, bien plus que les allemands.


es-tu sr ?

Ich habe die Tr geffnet..

----------


## minnesota

J'ai ouvert la porte ...  ::mouarf:: 

Enfin, aucun mrite l, c'est du google  ::aie:: 
J'ai lu les messages que j'ai pas suivis "online", y'a du contenu.  ::ccool::  ::salive::

----------


## tumoo

> Attendre "la fin de la phrase" est "moins pire" en anglais qu'en allemand (o mme pour savoir  quel temps est un verbe il faut attendre la fin), mais cela vient justement qu'une partie de la langue anglaise vient du germanique..
> 
> De mme pour la construction des mots composs ("a red tin roof house"), calque sur la construction germanique..


Je rejoins souviron34 sur ce point mme si ce que dit ManusDei n'est pas faux

Ich bin nach Kino gegangen

l aussi le verbe est  la fin par exemple


C'est vrai aussi que le systme de noms et adjectifs franais est plus "logique" (_a red tin roof house_)

----------


## minnesota

J'en ai concoct une un peu spciale, je me lance : 

*I ready the coffee*

----------


## tumoo

mmmh

Je lis Tintin au Congo en mangeant des spaghettis bolognaise. ?

Kamoulox

----------


## Loceka

Tu risques de tacher le bouquin.

----------


## minnesota

Je peux te dire que quand tu t'installes dans le bureau de certains collgues, t'as peur du clavier  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> *I ready the coffee*


Je raidis le caf   ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## souviron34

Il s'est gliss dans son slip

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

Comme par hasard, je me connecte avant de partir, et qu'est-ce, que je vois, 
*une excellente proposition*  ::mouarf::  toute belle toute fraiche.

En fait, le fin mot de l'histoire c'est que j'ai rcemment dcouvert que "ready", en plus d'tre un adjectif est aussi un verbe, certes vieilli et inusit, mais dont la connaissance peut se montrer utile au dtour d'une discussion avec la Reine d'Angleterre par exemple.  ::P: 

J'aurais voulu faire une construction moins vidente ou plus difficile, mais le risque d'erreur tait trop grand.  ::aie::

----------


## tumoo

Je connaissais pas

----------


## minnesota

Ouais, de ce que j'ai compris, en tant que verbe il a le mme sens que "to prepare". Mais je vais quand mme retourner une page en arrire pour voter sur le truc du "raidir le caf".  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tumoo

C'est un mot intressant 

http://thesaurus.com/browse/ready

----------


## souviron34

> Comme par hasard, je me connecte avant de partir, et qu'est-ce, que je vois, 
> *une excellente proposition*  toute belle toute fraiche.
> 
> En fait, le fin mot de l'histoire c'est que j'ai rcemment dcouvert que "ready", en plus d'tre un adjectif est aussi un verbe, certes vieilli et inusit, mais dont la connaissance peut se montrer utile au dtour d'une discussion avec la Reine d'Angleterre par exemple. 
> 
> J'aurais voulu faire une construction moins vidente ou plus difficile, mais le risque d'erreur tait trop grand.


en fait, en tant que verbe, il est en gnral assez souvent utilis au pass (readied)



Maintenant il y a toujours ma petite phrase en franais  traduire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## minnesota

Je suppose que tu fais allusion  a 




> *Il s'est gliss dans son slip*


Par tlphone et avec une oue peu aiguise, a donne a  ::mouarf:: 

"_He slept into her slip_" , 

le "her" s'est gliss de manire tout  fait involontaire au moment de l'dition de ce message, je le jure.

Mais je me suis dit qu'il y a un truc qui ne colle pas, parce que "slept" a veut dire "dormir", alors un petit regard dans le dico, et voil le rsultat 

"_he slipped into his slip_"

mais mme en relisant, c'est difficile d'imaginer autre chose que la premire impression  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

he slipped into his underwear  ::P: 


l encore faux ami .. slip en franais veut dire "se glisser" en anglais, et pas du tout ce qu'on entend en France par slip  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

Pour slip ce serait pas plutt _pants_ ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour slip ce serait pas plutt _pants_ ?


pants c'est pantalon. Ne pas confondre avec panties, qui sont des sous-vtements fminins.

----------


## jbrasselet

pants est pantalon aux US, mais slip en GB il me semble.
En anglais GB pantalon c'est trousers.

Edit : ce que me dit www.wordreference.com aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

Il y a d'une part l'utilisation courante, d'autre part l'utilisation littraire, et enfin l'utilisation obsolte..

slip = slip est obsolte
slip = pantalon ???? jamais vu, mais possible sans doute

slip = underwear (ou men's underwear par opposiition  panties)
slip = trunks (en gnral pour maillot de bain)


pantalon peut tre "pants, "corduroy" (patalon en velours ctel), "khakis" (pantalon style en coton ou en tergal), "trousers", "jeans", ..

"trousers" est littraire



Maintenant 2 autres trucs :

"Quand a va se casser la gueule" ou "quand a va se savoir""J'espre qu'il aura le cran de le faire"

----------


## tumoo

> "Quand a va se casser la gueule" ou "quand a va se savoir""J'espre qu'il aura le cran de le faire"


when it will be fallen (?)
when it will be known

I hope he will have some ...

----------


## guidav

> "J'espre qu'il aura le cran de le faire"


I hope he will dare doing it.
I hope he'll have the guts to do it. (fam)
I hope he'll have the balls/bollocks to do it. (vulg)

A moi :
"Ils se ressemblent comme deux gouttes d'eau".

----------


## minnesota

> Maintenant 2 autres trucs :
> 
> "Quand a va se casser la gueule" ou "quand a va se savoir""J'espre qu'il aura le cran de le faire"


when it's going to  | fall down / hurt oneself (itself ??)
When that's going to know | When it will be knowing
I hope he will have the courage to do it.




> "Ils se ressemblent comme deux gouttes d'eau".


They are like two peas.


souviron34, j'ai pens  ce que tu as dit au sujet de CNN, et est-ce que ce qui suit c'est de l'anglais britannique. 
Ce qui est bien c'est que a dure qu'une minute, au rythme avec une nouvelle information par jour :
 ::arrow::  One-minute World News on BBC

----------


## souviron34

"Quand a va se casser la gueule" ou "quand a va se savoir"





> when it will be fallen (?)
> when it will be known


1) non, a c'est du "petit ngre"
2) ok






> when it's going to  | fall down / hurt oneself (itself ??)
> When that's going to know | When it will be knowing


non l tout est du petit-ngre..  ::(: 


L'expression que j'avais en tte est familire, image, mais peut cependant s'utiliser un peu partout suivant le contexte et la force est :

"when the shit hits the fan"

(_faites-vous une image de ce que a ferait _ )

(mais, tu vois, minnesota, traduit, a donnera rien du tout en franais)

C'est par exemple ce qu'on d se dire les flics   New York quand ils ont demand l'identit de DSK...  Mais qu'on peut aussi dire quand par exemple on dcouvre un bug sur par exemple une limite de nombre dans un soft (_et donc l a reprsente le moment o on atteindra le nombre limite_)
ou quand on prvoit une collision, un problme..

Bref cette expression recouvre le sens des 2 morceaux de phrase cits (_mme si "when it will be known" serait ok pour la deuxime_)

Par contre, il faut l'utiliser quand mme avec des pincettes... pas dans toutes les circonstances, pas dans tous les milieux, ... (ou alors bien la mettre entre "quotes")


Un presque quivalent plus littraire (_mais moins imag et direct_) serait "when worse comes to worst" ...


"J'espre qu'il aura le cran de le faire" 





> I hope he will have the courage to do it.


no




> I hope he will dare doing it.
> I hope he'll have the guts to do it. (fam)
> I hope he'll have the balls/bollocks to do it. (vulg)


 ::ccool:: 

pas mal.. Mais les 2 derniers ne sont pas (forcment) familiers ou vulgaires. Cela dpend de la force avec laquelle on veut le dire.. Mais mme si la Reine-mre ne les dira jamais, Obama peut trs bien le dire dans un discours officiel..

(_entre parenthses bollocks est typiquement british, alors que balls est des 2 cts de l'Atltantique, et en GB balls est un cran plus vulgaire que bollocks, qui peut tre utilis plus facilement (comme "mercredi"  la place de "merde"_))


En gnral la 2ime forme passe partout..
La 3ime est nettement plus dans le langage parl (surtout pas crit,  moins d'crire des San Antonio ou des polars de gare), sauf comme j'ai signal exception en GB..


ps : quivalent franais de "boules" ('jai les boules)

"Ils se ressemblent comme deux gouttes d'eau". 




> They are like two peas.


je ne connais pas..

J'aurais dit :

they look alike
they look like/are dead ringers
they are astonishingly similar
plus un autre que j'oublie avec "dead"..




> souviron34, j'ai pens  ce que tu as dit au sujet de CNN, et est-ce que ce qui suit c'est de l'anglais britannique. 
> Ce qui est bien c'est que a dure qu'une minute, au rythme avec une nouvelle information par jour :
>  One-minute World News on BBC


je sais pas j'couterais a demain. Mais je parlais principalement de la lecture des articles.. Et / ou effectivement de la BBC...

----------


## minnesota

Tu dors pas, toi aussi  ::aie:: 





> "when the shit hits the fan"
> ...
> (mais, tu vois, minnesota, traduit, a donnera rien du tout en franais)


Au contraire, je crois que a c'est bon pour toutes les langues, car quand t'as de la mer.. qui touche le ventilo, a fait effet boomerang  ::mouarf::  et la tes dans la mer.. jusqu'au cou  ::mouarf:: 




> je sais pas j'couterais a demain. Mais je parlais principalement de la lecture des articles.. Et / ou effectivement de la BBC...


a marche, merci  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> They are like two peas.


C'est "they are like two peas in a pot (ou pod, je sais plus)", c'est  dire "ils sont comme deux petits pois dans une bote (sous-entendu bote de petits pois)".

----------


## guidav

> "when the shit hits the fan"


Traduit par "Ca va chier dans le ventilo" dans le film "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion". Je prfre ne pas y penser !

----------


## souviron34

> Traduit par "Ca va chier dans le ventilo" dans le film "Y a-t-il un pilote dans l'avion". Je prfre ne pas y penser !


ce qui n'tait pas une bonne traduction  ::aie:: 

mais c'est otu l'intrt des expressions images  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

> et est-ce que ce qui suit c'est de l'anglais britannique. 
> Ce qui est bien c'est que a dure qu'une minute, au rythme avec une nouvelle information par jour :
>  One-minute World News on BBC


oui, c'est bien de l'anglais britannique

De mme que :

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/bes...cnn?hpt=hp_mid

a c'est bien de l'amricain

(ou bien CNN Live)

----------


## souviron34

allez, une dernire (aprs, suivez les cours ou les news)


comment dirait-on  quelqu'un :

"Pardon ?" "Quoi ?" "Qu'est-ce que vous avez dit ?"

dans le sens "je n'ai pas compris" ou "je n'ai pas entendu" ?

----------


## guidav

> ce qui n'tait pas une bonne traduction 
> 
> mais c'est otu l'intrt des expressions images


Sauf que dans le film, on voit effectivement un tron sortir d'un ventilateur !





> comment dirait-on  quelqu'un :
> 
> "Pardon ?" "Quoi ?" "Qu'est-ce que vous avez dit ?"


Come again ?

(double sens excellemment traduit je ne sais plus o par "J'ous bien ?")

----------


## souviron34

> Sauf que dans le film, on voit effectivement un tron sortir d'un ventilateur !


oui, mais c'est "merde" et pas "a va chier" ... c'est quand l'tron touche le ventilo.... Pas que quelqu'un va se mettre dessus (en pourrait la lancer, par eemple)...







> Come again ?
> 
> (double sens excellemment traduit je ne sais plus o par "J'ous bien ?")


le double sens est exact  :;):  :;): , mais ce n'est pas l'expression usuelle (mme en plaisantant)

----------


## minnesota

"Pardon ?" "Quoi ?" "Qu'est-ce que vous avez dit ?"

one small.
sorry, once again.

mais la meilleur "Will you repeat, please?"  ::mouarf:: 
et ds qu'il ou elle ouvre la bouche "not so fast!"  ::aie::

----------


## tumoo

Sorry, what did you say ?

----------


## souviron34

> "Pardon ?" "Quoi ?" "Qu'est-ce que vous avez dit ?"
> 
> one small.
> sorry, once again.
> 
> mais la meilleur "Will you repeat, please?" 
> et ds qu'il ou elle ouvre la bouche "not so fast!"



Sorry, petit-ngre  ::aie:: 






> Sorry, what did you say ?


a pourrait, mais mme l il manque : "I am"

Sorry ne remplace pas "dsol" en franais

On pourrait dire : "Ooops.. I'm sorry.. What did you say ?" 

Mais l'expression aussi bien littraire que courante et usuelle (donc dans tous les milieux) est :

"I beg your pardon ?"



Maintenant, on ne va pas passer des dizaines de pages  vouloir refaire ASSIMIL ou une mthode d'apprentissage...

Donc j'arrte l  ::D:

----------


## minnesota

> Maintenant, on ne va pas passer des dizaines de pages  vouloir refaire ASSIMIL ou une mthode d'apprentissage...
> 
> Donc j'arrte l


Tu en as dj fait pas mal, merci beaucoup.
Mais est-ce que tu n'aurais pas par hasard connaissance d'un site d'informations, de news en anglais britannique o les vidos (courtes de prfrence [1-6] minutes) sont transcrites ?

----------


## tumoo

> o les vidos (courtes de prfrence [1-6] minutes) sont transcrites ?


Traduites plutt non ?

----------


## souviron34

> Mais est-ce que tu n'aurais pas par hasard connaissance d'un site d'informations, de news en anglais britannique o les vidos (courtes de prfrence [1-6] minutes) sont transcrites ?


Pour avoir des informations traduites, il faut tre dans un pays bilingue.. Il y a le Canada :

Radio Canada

MAis a ne sera pas exactement traduit : comme dit au dbut de ce thread, en gnral l'expression est entirement diffrente d'une langue  l'autre... On peut justement voir les diffrences (_de prsentation, de traitement, de texte_)


Par contre il peut y avoir :

LA Maison de la France

L'ambassade du Canada en France

----------


## minnesota

> Traduites plutt non ?





> Pour avoir des informations traduites...


En fait les deux si possible, mais essentiellement la transcription, la traduction tant dans l'immdiat plutt secondaire, voire tertiaire, aprs la comprhension ou l'apprhension. Car le fait d'avoir la transcription exacte du journal sous forme de texte permettrait de travailler l'coute en visionnant plusieurs fois une mme vido si elle n'est pas trop longue. C'est pour a que la minute de news de la BBC me semblait parfaite, sauf qu'elle n'est pas transcrite.

----------


## tumoo

> En fait les deux si possible, mais essentiellement la transcription, la traduction tant dans l'immdiat plutt secondaire, voire tertiaire, aprs la comprhension ou l'apprhension. Car le fait d'avoir la transcription exacte du journal sous forme de texte permettrait de travailler l'coute en visionnant plusieurs fois une mme vido si elle n'est pas trop longue.


au temps pour moi, je pensais que tu voulais le sous titrage




> C'est pour a que la minute de news de la BBC me semblait parfaite, sauf qu'elle n'est pas transcrite.


Bah transcrit l  ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

> En fait les deux si possible, mais essentiellement la transcription, la traduction tant dans l'immdiat plutt secondaire, voire tertiaire, aprs la comprhension ou l'apprhension. Car le fait d'avoir la transcription exacte du journal sous forme de texte permettrait de travailler l'coute en visionnant plusieurs fois une mme vido si elle n'est pas trop longue. C'est pour a que la minute de news de la BBC me semblait parfaite, sauf qu'elle n'est pas transcrite.



A la Maison de la France, tu as le coin des vlogs :

http://us.franceguide.com/special/lo...tml?NodeID=931

----------


## minnesota

> Bah transcrit l


Penses-tu ? j'aurais bien voulu. Mais avec une capture d'un mot sur 10 j'irais pas loin. Paradoxalement, les sites d'informations en franais, de France, ils le font. Mais tu peux tre sr que je m'y attellerais, une fois mon oue un peu plus affine.




> A la Maison de la France, tu as le coin des vlogs :
> 
> http://us.franceguide.com/special/lo...tml?NodeID=931


Merci pour le lien, je regarde a de suite.

----------


## minnesota

Pas mal ces "videos blog", pas mal du tout, mme sur le plan culturel. 

http://us.franceguide.com/Special/Lo...ml?NodeID=3170

Je vais voir  fouiller a plus en profondeur. Merci tout plein.

----------


## guidav

Tiens, justement, comment traduiriez-vous "Au temps pour moi" ?

----------


## Loceka

> Tiens, justement, comment traduiriez-vous "Au temps pour moi" ?


My bad.

----------


## souviron34

> Tiens, justement, comment traduiriez-vous "Au temps pour moi" ?


so much for

d'o l'absurdit de l'explication de l'Acadmie en 1999...

----------


## Dcembre

> Envoy par guidav Voir le message
> Tiens, justement, comment traduiriez-vous "Au temps pour moi" ?


the same for me

----------


## souviron34

????

On va te resservrir un verre si tu es dans un bar, ou bien on va te virer si tu tais avec quelqu'un qu'on vient de  virer  ::aie::

----------


## guidav

Un peu comme si, chez le boucher, tu disais "autant pour moi" aprs le passage de Mme Michu qui vient de demander 100 grammes de mou pour son chat, tu risques de manger du mou.




> ????
> 
> On va te resservrir un verre si tu es dans un bar, ou bien on va te virer si tu tais avec quelqu'un qu'on vient de  virer

----------


## lper

> ????
> 
> On va te resservrir un verre si tu es dans un bar, ou bien on va te virer si tu tais avec quelqu'un qu'on vient de  virer


a sent le vcu... ::aie:: 

J'en ai quelques une aussi en anglais  deviner :

Put one's head in the lion's mouth

Grasp the nettle

Go into overdrive

----------


## souviron34

> a sent le vcu...


Non, du tout... 

Juste que une intervention qui fait un tel contresens est vraiment....  corriger..






> Put one's head in the lion's mouth


Se jeter dans la gueule du loup ?





> Grasp the nettle


Connais pas..






> Go into overdrive


S'affoler, se stresser, comme on dit de nos jours "tre aux taquets"...

----------


## lper

> Se jeter dans la gueule du loup ?


 ::ccool:: 



> S'affoler, se stresser, comme on dit de nos jours "tre aux taquets"...


Accept  ::ccool::  (mettre les bouches doubles)

----------


## souviron34

> mettre les bouches doubles


Je ne sais pas.. En tous cas en Amrique du Nord c'est beaucoup plus pjoratif que a...

"Don't go in overdrive !!" (t'affoles pas !!)

"He is in overdive" (il s'affole... Il en fait trop.. il ne sais plus ce qu'il fait. Il est "speedy")


Donc de ce que j'en connais c'est nettement plus.... orient.. Mais sans doute qu'on peut l'entendre dans le sens que tu dis...

----------


## lper

a doit tre plus "british" je pense car c'est tir du magazine Today, et c'est bien "into".

Allez encore une ou deux :

come out of your shell (a me rappelle "pearl"de Katy Perry ::love:: )

Make a clean sweep (pour Nadal ou Djoko ?)

Take a leaf out of somebody's book

----------


## tumoo

> Make a clean sweep (pour Nadal ou Djoko ?)


mettre une "branle"
en NBA par exemple, en Play-off, quand une quipe mets 4-0  l'autre, on appelle a un sweep (coup de balai)

----------


## lper

> mettre une "branle"
> en NBA par exemple, en Play-off, quand une quipe mets 4-0  l'autre, on appelle a un sweep (coup de balai)


Ok, c'est pas loin de "faire le grand chelem".

----------


## Deadpool

> come out of your shell (a me rappelle "pearl"de Katy Perry)


Littralement "Sort de ta coquille" soit "Sors, aie une vie sociale"!  ::lol::  ?? 
Ou alors c'est un idiotisme qui veut dire tout  fait autre chose?


PS: sympa le sujet.  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> Make a clean sweep (pour Nadal ou Djoko ?)





> mettre une "branle"
> en NBA par exemple, en Play-off, quand une quipe mets 4-0  l'autre, on appelle a un sweep (coup de balai)


a c'est un peu familier..

Normalement on pourrait dire "rafler la mise" (_ce qui est la signifcation initiale de l'expression: avec le tapis du croupier_)

----------


## lper

> Littralement "Sort de ta coquille" soit "Sors, aie une vie sociale"!  ??


 ::ccool:: 
Enfin un vrai ami, a arrive heureusement !

[Edit]
Et comment diriez-vous "mettre des battons dans les roues"

----------


## minnesota

> Et comment diriez-vous "mettre des battons dans les roues"


"_Throw a monkey wrench into the plans_"

mais je prfre une version adapte d'une prcdente nigme de souviron34 que j'ai facilement retenue  ::aie:: 

_when the shit hits the wheels_

parce que quand a arrive, j'imagine qu'on arrte de pdaler, n'est-ce pas ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> "_Throw a monkey wrench into the plans_"


aussi :
Throw a spanner in the works (jeter une cl anglaise dans le mcanisme)
Sinon pour 
Grasp the nettle (saisir l'ortie)
->Prendre le taureau par les cornes
et pour 
Take a leaf out of somebody's book
->prendre exemple sur quelqu'un

----------


## minnesota

un classique 

*I want your bloody steak*

----------


## souviron34

je veux ton steak sanguinolent  :;):   ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 


je veux ton p.tain de steak

----------


## lper

Bon allez j'ose car c'est vieux, je me suis fait trait de "blue balls" par une copine anglaise lors de mes premiers flirts... ::oops::  
Je suis rest longtemps sans comprendre ce que cela signifiait vraiment, enfin j'avais bien une ide de la chose.... ::oops:: 
Rihana, si tu me lis, sache que je te pardonne !  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Rihana, si tu me lis, sache que je te pardonne !


T'es sorti avec Rihanna?  :8O: 
Elle devait tre bien jeune.  ::aie:: 




> Bon allez j'ose car c'est vieux, je me suis fait trait de "blue balls" par une copine anglaise lors de mes premiers flirts... 
> Je suis rest longtemps sans comprendre ce que cela signifiait vraiment, enfin j'avais bien une ide de la chose....


Un rapport avec ton excitation du moment, peut tre?  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## minnesota

Pfffhein, je dirais que c'est plutt une histoire de Schtroumpf ou de slip qui dteint  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

Facile de se moquer, ce fut pour moi un rel traumatisme psychologique dont j'en souffre encore quelques squelles rsiduels persistants.. ::calim2:: 
 ::aie:: 
It's hard to lick my wounds !!  ::aie::

----------

